# [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] - Max Costumization Gaming Mouse



## 4Kerner (12. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Beim Anklicken des jeweiligen Menüpunktes gelangt man direkt zum gewünschten Kapitel. Am Ende eines jeden Kapitels gibt es einen Link, mit dem man hierher zurückkehrt. Alternativ kann man auch die Zurück-Taste des Browsers oder der Maus benutzen.
Zudem lassen sich die Bilder in den einzelnen Kapiteln alle per Mausklick vergrößern.​

Danksagungen
Einleitung
 Technische Daten
 Erster Eindruck
 Details und Technik
 Betrieb
 Inbetriebnahme / Treiber
 Praxistest
 
 Qualitätseindruck
 Fazit
 Weiterführende Links
*1. Danksagungen*Für die Geduld und für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples möchte ich mich sehr herzlich bei ROCCAT bedanken!

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*2. Einleitung*8 Tasten mit insgesamt 22 Funktionen, integrierter 576 kb Speicher und 72 MHz Prozessor, bis zu 6000 cpi reale Auflösung, ein umfangreicher Treiber voller Features gespickt, und das 4-LED-Lichtsystem – klingt wie ein Fazit gleich zu Beginn, so wird jedoch die Kone[+] beworben, die dritte aus dem Bunde der Kone-Familie von ROCCAT. Beim Lesen der technischen Daten und dem Vorwissen, dass ROCCAT mit ihrem neusten Werk die letzten Fehler der Vorgänger auszumerzen versucht, stellt sich die Frage: Was soll denn hier noch schief gehen?
Dieses Rätsel wird das folgende Review klären, bei dem die Maus im Hinblick auf die Vorgänger genau unter die Lupe genommen wird.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*3. Technische Daten* 

 Vollständiger Produktname: ROCCAT Kone[+] Laser Gaming Mouse (ROC-11-800)
 Mausdesign: asymmetrisch (Rechtshänder)
 Abmessungen (LxBxH): 135mm x 78mm x 42mm
 Gewicht
     ohne Gewichte: 126g
     mit Gewichten: max. 146g
 
 Anzahl der Tasten: 6Maustasten + 4-Wege-Mausrad
 Beleuchtung: zwei Multi-Color LED-Streifen außen
 Abtastung: max. 6000 dpi, optisch mit Lasertechnologie
 dpi-Stufen: in 100dpi-Stufen
 Max. Beschleunigung: 30 G
 Max. Geschwindigkeit: 3,8 - 5 m/s
 Übertragungsrate: 1000 Hz
 Anzahl der Gleitfüße: 3
Besonderheiten:
  72MHz Prozessor
  576kb interner Speicher
  2m langes USB-Kabel
 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*4. Erster Eindruck*Da ist sie nun – die neue ROCCAT Kone[+]. Vor Zugriffen noch in einer edlen matt-schwarzen Pappverpackung doch nicht vor Blicken geschützt, ruht die neue High-End Maus aus dem Hause ROCCAT in einer Aufmachung von typischer Erscheinung.
Vorne haben nämlich wie gewohnt die wichtigsten Features des Nagers Platz gefunden, welche unter anderem den technischen Daten im dritten Kapitel entnommen werden können.
Seitlich befindet sich ein großer glänzender ROCCAT Schriftzug, dort wo auch der Magnetverschluss zum Umklappen des Sichtfensters angebracht wurde. Da die Kone[+] in einer eng anliegenden Kunststoffform steckt, kann man sogar die Haupt- und Seitentasten probedrücken. Rückseitig wurden noch mal alle Features multilingual abgedruckt.
Nachdem man die Verpackung geöffnet hat, erblickt man neben der Hauptattraktion, der Kone[+], auch ein wenig Zubehör. Beigelegt wurden eine Weightbox, in der man die vier 5 Gramm Gewichte verstauen kann, sowie eine Hülle, in der eine Garantiekarte, eine Kurzeinleitung und eine Treiber-CD liegen, die laut Hinweis jedoch nicht verwendet werden sollte, da es besser ist, sich stets den aktuellsten Treiber von der ROCCAT Homepage herunterzuladen.​
​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*5. Details und Technik*Der Stil der „Ur-Kone“ blieb weitestgehend unangetastet, nur einige Details wurden verändert. Die Technik des Nagers wurde in ein matt schwarzes Kunststoffkleid gesetzt, welches durch ein ROCCAT-Logo sowie ein persönlich anpassbares Licht garniert wird. Die Beleuchtung dieser Gaming Mouse setzt sich aus zwei außen platzierten LED-Streifen zusammen. Diese werden mittels insgesamt vier LEDs illuminiert, dessen Farbe man mit Hilfe des Treibers nach den eigenen Wünschen konfigurieren und einen Effekt bestimmen kann.​
​Dank der erwachsenen Abmessungen lässt sich auf der Maus problemlos die ganze Handfläche auflegen. Die Kone[+] misst in der Länge maximal 135 Millimeter, an der breitesten Stelle 78 Millimeter und in der Mitte ist sie 4,2 Zentimeter hoch.
Schon wegen den Abmessungen kann sich man fast schon sicher sein, welcher Griff der optimale ist, die Maus zu halten. Nach erstem Handanlegen bestätigt sich, dass der Palm-Grip wie maßgeschneidert für diese Maus zu sein scheint. Beim Palm-Grip liegt die Handfläche auf dem Mauskörper auf und der Zeige- und Mittelfinger liegt flach auf den Haupttasten.
Links wurde eine kleine Daumenmulde integriert, in der – wie der Name schon verrät – der Daumen Platz findet. Auf der nicht dermaßen ausgeformten anderen Seite können der kleine und der Ringfinger abgelegt werden. Die bewährte Gestaltung des Mauskörpers wurde nicht signifikant geändert, da sich die Form schon bei der Kone für die meisten Hände als bequem erwiesen hat, solange sie mit der rechten Hand geführt wird. Die Mausform ist nämlich assymetrisch, sodass Linkshänder wahrscheinlich keinen Gefallen an der „Figur“ der Kone[+] finden werden.​​Insgesamt sechs reale Maustasten plus 4-Wege-Mausrad sind bei der Kone[+] vorhanden. Aufgeteilt von einer Art Mittelkonsole verlaufen die beiden üblichen Tasten nahtlos vom Heck, an dem jetzt eine Skizze der silbernen Raubkatze statt des abstehenden beleuchteten ROCCAT-Logos prangt, zum Vorderteil. Die zuvor erwähnte in hochglänzendem schwarz lackierte Mittelkonsole beherbergt nicht nur das Mausrad, sondern zugleich auch ein Kipptaste für die CPI-Regulation sowie eine weitere Einzeltaste. Letztere drei haben eine größere Dimension zur besseren Betätigung gegenüber der Kone erfahren. Während die Taste über dem Mausrad mit gestrecktem Zeigefinger problemlos zu erreichen ist, sollte für den CPI-Regler mehr Zeit im Eifer des Gefechts eingeplant werden, denn zum Drücken dieser Taste muss der Zeigefinger enorm angewinkelt werden - im Speziellen, wenn die Auflösung verringert werden soll. Auf der linken Seite befinden sich noch die beiden Navigationstasten, welche über der Daumenwölbung positioniert und durch einen Steg voneinander getrennt wurden. Die Position über der Mulde mag zuerst ungewohnt erscheinen, im späteren Nutzungsverlauf ist dieser Umstand jedoch kein Problem.
Als verhältnismäßig leise dürften beinahe alle Tasten auf der Maus zu nennen sein, auch wenn die Klangcharakteristik zwischen den verschiedenen Tasten ziemlich unterschiedlich ist. Einen klar definierten Klickton geben die Navigationtasten von sich, die im Übrigen über einen angenehmen Druckpunkt verfügen. Als ähnlich aber heller ist der Klang der Haupttasten, welche ebenso einen hervorragenden Druckpunkt haben, zu bezeichnen. Deutlich dumpfer erweisen sich der Kipptaster und die Einzeltaste, wobei ersterer noch ein gut wahrnehmbares Klicken aufweist.
Das grundlegend veränderte Mausrad besitzt eine prägnante Rasterung und mit Hilfe eines etwas stärken Drucks auf das Mausrad wird ein Geräusch von dumpfen Klickens sowie die mittlere Maustaste ausgelöst. Auffällig ist dagegen die Lautstärke für das seitliche Scrollen. Diese hebt sich nämlich ziemlich von den übrigen Klickgeräuschen ab und zudem ist das Mausrad lauter, wenn man es statt nach links in die rechte Richtung kippt. Dagegen gefällt die klar Abgrenzung der mittleren und der seitlichen Scroll-Tasten, denn diese lassen sich nur schwierig versehentlich gleichzeitig auslösen.
Der Gesamteindruck aller Tasten hat mich persönlich überzeugen können – gute Druckpunkte und Auslösewege, definierte Ansprechverhalten und überwiegend zurückhaltender Klang geben keinen Anlass zu jeglicher Kritik.​​Werfen wir nun einen Blick auf das Auge und gleichzeitig das Herzstück der ROCCAT Kone[+]. Der augenscheinlich zentral platzierte Sensor namens „Pro-Aim Sensor R2“, arbeitet mit einem für das menschliche Auge unsichtbaren Laserlicht, mit dem der optische Sensor den Untergrund abtastet. Zum Standard der gehobenen Spielermäuse gehört mittlerweile die Übertragungsrate von ungefähr 1000 Signalen in der Sekunde, was für unterbrechungsfreie Bewegungen des Mauszeigers sorgen soll. Natürlich lässt sich auch bei der Kone[+] die Auflösung des Sensors im Treiber nach persönlichen Vorlieben konfigurieren. Man kann in 100 CPI-Schritten bis hin zur maximalen Auflösung von 6000 CPI für jeden Spieler den richtigen Wert finden. Selbst Ultra-Highsenser werden hier angesprochen, ob aber 6000 CPI wirklich von Nöten sind bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, obwohl die Kone[+] die volle angegebene Auflösung umsetzen und wiedergeben kann. Für mich persönlich ist es eher eine beeindruckende Leistungsangabe einem „Nice-To-Have“ gleichkommend, als dass es wirklich praktischen Nutzen bietet.
Des Weiteren gibt es im Treiber zwei Optionen zur weiteren Einstellung des Sensor auf die eigenen Wünsche: eine dient zur besseren Abtastung der Oberfläche, die andere zur Anpassung der Lift-Off-Distance.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Den einzigen Kontakt zum jeweiligen Untergrund stellen die drei Gleitfüße her, deren Gleiteigenschaften wirklich hervorragend sind. Vorne hat ROCCAT auf zwei kleine, im hinteren Bereich auf einen in etwa halbkreisförmigen gesetzt. Die Maus kommt so auf den meisten Oberflächen im Verhältnis hervorragend zurecht.
Weiterhin wurde ein Fach zur Verstauung von bis zu insgesamt 20 Gramm an Zusatzgewichten integriert. Im Leerzustand scheint die Maus relativ genau ausbalanciert zu sein, während man mit Hilfe der vier Gewichte den Schwerpunkt weit nach hinten verschieben kann. Dazu sei angemerkt, dass das Herausholen der Gewichtsstücke viel Geschick und eventuell ein Werkzeug benötigt, da diese in ihrer Kuhle sehr fest geklemmt werden.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*6. Betrieb**Inbetriebnahme / Treiber*
Theoretisch reicht es – dem Plug & Play ähnlich – das USB-Kabel in einen geeigneten Anschluss zu stecken und auf das Pop-Up im unteren rechten Bildrand zu warten, welches den Nutzer über die Installation Windows eigener Treiber informiert. Aber was wäre die Kone[+] ohne ihren herausragenden Treiber?
Im stets die optimalen Funktionen nutzen zu können, empfehle ich euch regelmäßig auf der ROCCAT-Homepage wegen neuen Treibern vorbeizuschauen und nicht den Treiber von der mitgelieferten CD zu installieren, solange ein Windows-Betriebssystem installiert ist. Andernfalls funktionieren die Treiber nach aktuellem Stand nicht.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Nach dem Download, dem Entpacken und der Installation des 63,2 Megabyte umfassenden Treibers inklusive Firmware für die Maus begrüßt uns die Software im gewohnten „ROCCAT-Style“. Die überwiegend in den Herstellerfarben gestaltete englischsprachige Software, ist ähnlich wie bei einem Internetbrowser in fünf Tabs gegliedert. Oben links finden sich Informationen zu der Treiber- und Firmwareversion sowie der gerade verwendeten Maus (die Version könnt ihr meinen Screenshots entnehmen).
Hinter Main Control, der als Startbildschirm zu sehen und gleichzeitig der erste Tab ist, verbergen sich die üblichen Justierungen zur Geschwindigkeit und Empfindlichkeit dazu gehörend auch die üblichen Windows-Einstellungen, die jeder nach seinem Belieben anpassen sollte:


 Abtastrate (Empfindlichkeit des Sensors einstellbar. Empfohlener Wert: 0, da dort nicht interpoliert wird)
 Vertikaler Bildlauf (Beim Drehen des Mausrads um einen Schritt bewegt sich das Bild um 1 bis 10 Zeichen oder eine ganze Seite)
 Horizontaler Bildlauf (Beim seitlichen Druck des Mausrads bewegt sich das Bild zwischen 1 und 10 Zeichen seitwärts)
 Doppelklickgeschwindigkeit (Zeitabstand, in dem zwei Linksklicks als Doppelklick erkannt werden)
 Auflösungseinstellung (Es können bis zu 5 Auflösungen eingegeben werden, die mit Hilfe des Kipptasters auf der Maus ausgewählt werden. Überflüssige Werte lassen sich mit der Checkbox entfernen. Die gerade verwendete Auflösung ist durch einen blauen Rahmen markiert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Wechsel zum zweiten Tab namens „Button Assignment“ beinhaltet für Spieler, die ihre Tasten nach ihren eigenen Vorstellungen belegen möchten, das Highlight des Treibers. Hier ist das Programm aufgeteilt zwischen den Standard-Tasten Einstellungen und den EasyShift[+] Optionen.
Für diejenigen, welche das EasyShift[+] Konzept von der ROCCAT Pyra noch nicht kennen, werde ich es im Folgenden kurz erläutern. Es gibt eine spezielle vom Nutzer einstellbare Taste, die wie die Shift-Taste auf der Tastatur funktioniert. So haben die vorhandenen sechs Maustasten respektive Mausradfunktionen nicht nur ihre Standardaufgabe, sondern nach einem Druck der EasyShift-Taste und dem gleichzeitigen Betätigen der gewünschten Taste lässt sich eine eigen eingestellte Aufgabe ausführen. So lässt sich eine große Funktionsvielfalt mit einer guten Erreichbarkeit aller Tasten kombinieren. Von dieser Vielfalt kann man sich in den folgenden Screenshots überzeugen. Übrigens leuchten die Leuchtstreifen der Maus hellblau, wenn die EasyShift-Taste betätigt wird. Dadurch kann man sofort den Modus, in dem man sich befindet, erkennen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Darunter befinden sich auch Makros, welche entweder mit Hilfe des eingebauten Editors manuell erstellt werden können oder man wählt zwischen vorgefertigten Makros zu einer Vielzahl von Spielen und Programmen. Der über den Button „Macro Manager“ unten links oder per Listeneintrag „Create New Macro“ aufrufbare Editor bietet die wichtigsten Funktionen diesmal übersichtlich in drei Spalten geordnet. Links wählt man ein Spiel oder Programm, für welche man ein Macro erstellen möchte. Ist die gewünschte Software nicht vorhanden kann man auch ein neues Macro Set erstellen. Nachdem man auf „Start Record“ gedrückt hat, wird der Benutzer in der mittleren Spalte über die betätigten und losgelassenen Tasten informiert – auf Wunsch sogar mit Verzögerung, die sich in der erweiterten Ansicht auf einer Zeitleiste begutachten lässt, wo man die Zeit der gedrückten Taste im Millisekunden Bereich verstellen kann, um zum optimalen Ergebnis zu kommen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Hinter dem Reiter „Color Control“ verbergen sich die umfassenden Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der beiden Leuchtstreifen. Die vier LEDs können unabhängig voneinander in einer von vielen Farben des Farbspektrums leuchten. Natürlich  gibt es auch eine Option, um die Beleuchtung abzuschalten. Wer die Dauerbeleuchtung zu langweilig findet, für den gibt es noch eine Reihe von Effekten und weitere dazugehörende Einstellungen. Es lassen sich nicht nur einige Effekte, denn auch tolle Farbverläufe mit der Beleuchtung herbeizaubern.​
​
Der vierte Reiter hört auf die Bezeichnung „Advanced Control“ und bietet, wie der Name schon verrät, fortgeschrittene Einstellungen. Diese Einstellungen können vorgenommen werden:


 Empfindlichkeit der X- und Y-Achse separat einstellbar
 Tracking Control Unit (Der Untergrund wird untersucht, bevor der Laser auf ihn angepasst wird)
 Distance Control Unit (Die Lift-Off-Distance kann bis auf ein Minimum reduziert werden)
 Polling Rate (Festlegung der gesendeten Signale pro Sekunde. Empfohlene Einstellung: 1000 Hz)
 Sound Feedback (Wenn der CPI-Kipptaster aktiviert wird, kann eingestellt werden, ob eine Stimme Auskunft über die gerade verwendete Auflösung oder das Profil gibt.)
 Zeigergeschwindigkeit (Zeigerbeschleunigung / Schweif aktivieren oder -Beschleunigung erhöhen)
 Werkseinstellungen (der Treiber setzt getätigte Einstellungen zurück und ist wie frisch installiert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wem das alles zu viel auf einmal ist, oder wessen Maus nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, dem naht Hilfe nach einem Klick auf den dritten und letzten Reiter. Hier wurden allerlei Links zu Treiberupdates, Online Support, Formular zu technischen Fragen und E-Mail Anfragen untergebracht. Außerdem findet man Informationen zur installierten Treiber- und Firmwareversion vor.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Im unteren Abschnitt werden unabhängig vom Reiter die abgespeicherten Profile angezeigt, in denen man die oben erklärten vorgenommenen Justierungen ablegen kann. Maximal eine Handvoll lassen sich mit bis zu zwanzig Zeichen individuell benennen und auf der computereigenen Festplatte abspeichern. Die Kone[+] verfügt über einen internen Speicher, sodass an fremden PCs alle Einstellungen kein weiteres Mal vorgenommen werden müssen.
Alle Profile lassen sich mit bis zu drei Dateipfaden zu ausführbaren Dateien verknüpfen, damit vollautomatisch die Einstellungen für die jeweilige Software übernommen werden. Dadurch werden ein ständiges Aufrufen des Treibers und ein manuelles Umstellen der Profile durch den Anwender unterbunden. Wird das jeweilige Programm beendet, so wird zurück auf das mit „WP“ (Abkürzung für Windows Profile) markierte Profil gewechselt.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Praxistest*
Nach der Installation des heruntergeladenen Treibers und mit dem Einstecken des USB-Steckers beginnt der Praxistest. Was sofort auffällt, ist die ausgesprochen exzellente Gleitfähigkeit auf jeglicher Unterlage. Während sich diese auf Stoffmauspads im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz zwar nur leicht abhebt, verhält sich die Kone[+] auf Hardpads für mich persönlich nahezu perfekt. Neben dem widerstandslosen Gleiten, macht auch die geringe Lautstärke auf den Hartplastikunterlagen Freude.
Anscheinend war der Vorgänger Kone Max Costumization sporadisch von Sensoraussetzern auf verstaubten Stoffpads geplagt, die sich, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, nicht bestätigen lassen.
Aber auch ohne Staub leistet die Sensorik hervorragende Arbeit. Das liegt nämlich an der fehlerlosen Übertragung bei jeder Geschwindigkeit. Während der vierwöchigen Testphase konnte man sich stets auf den sogenannten „Pro-Aim Sensor R2“ verlassen und leistete sich somit keinerlei Aussetzer oder Neupositionierungen des Mauszeigers. Diese Eigenschaften erfüllt die Kone[+] zudem noch in allen Auflösungsstufen, weshalb ich eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung für alle Spielertypen, ob Low-, Mid-, oder High-Senser, aussprechen kann - selbst bei den maximalen 6000 cpi, welche im Übrigen nicht interpoliert werden.
Zur Optimierung der Sensorarbeit hat ROCCAT zwei Optionen im Treiber implementiert, welche dem besseren Tracking (TCU = Tracking Control Unit) und einer niedrigeren Lift-Off-Distance (DCU = Distance Control Unit) dienen sollen. Beide Systeme ergänzen die Funktionen des Nagers sinnvoll, denn besonders über die letzte Option werden sich die meisten Low-Senser freuen, die ihre Maus oft umsetzen. Es wird nämlich mit der Option „Extra Low“ eine LOD von unter einem Millimeter erreicht.
Als äußerst praktisch erweist sich auch die akustische Ansage, welche über den Wechsel verschiedener Einstellungen informiert. Nach Belieben lässt sich einstellen, ob und wie laut die männliche Stimme einen Profil-, Empfindlichkeits-, Auflösungs-, oder Lautstärkewechsel ansagen soll.

EasyShift[+], die Duplizierung der vorhandenen Tasten und der Eröffnung neuer Möglichkeiten, wurde erstmals bei der ROCCAT Pyra eingeführt und wurde als Feature erneut bei der Kone[+] integriert. Ein, wie ich finde, ziemlich nützliches Feature, das in ähnlicher Funktion schon in einigen Spielen eingebaut wurde. Dank der Pyra fiel mir die Umgewöhnung zwei Tasten gleichzeitig zu drücken ziemlich leicht. Aber für Personen, die noch keine Möglichkeit hatten es auszuprobieren, ist dieser Eingriff in die Bewegungsroutine durchaus eine etwas größere Umstellung, da in der Standardeinstellung eine der beiden Navigationstasten ihre ursprüngliche Funktion verliert. Durch eine hellblaue Beleuchtung der Lichtstreifen, wird dem Nutzer signalisiert, dass die EasyShift[+]-Taste gedrückt ist. Falls man mit dieser Neuerung überhaupt nicht zurechtkommt, lässt sie sich auch auf Wunsch im Treiber deaktivieren.

Abschließend sei gesagt, dass die Maus in den 4 Wochen stets verlässlich war, und sich der Nager dank der gelungenen Symbiose aus Gleit-, Klang-, und Abtastattributen, sowie einer angenehmen Mechanik zu einem überaus empfehlenswerten Gesamtpaket mausert.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*7. Qualitätseindruck*Auch im eigentlich letzten Kapitel vor der Zusammenfassung meines Reviews bestätigt die Maus ihr Bestreben zu der Elite der Gaming-Mäuse zu gehören. Knarzen, Quietschen oder ähnliche Geräusche bleiben bei Belastung der Kone[+] aus, die Spaltmaße sind ebenso tadellos. Garniert wurden diese Eigenschaften mit einem sich angenehm anfühlenden mattlackiertem Material, welches fast die komplette Oberseite bedeckt. Will man zwanghaft nach Verarbeitungsfehlern suchen, so lassen sich die nicht 100%ig mit dem Mauskörper abschließenden Leuchtstreifen ausmachen. Dies ist ein Umstand, welcher mir vor dem gründlichen Befühlen des ganzen Mausköpers sonst nicht aufgefallen wäre.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*8. Fazit*Wer sich das komplette Review durchgelesen hat, der wird meine überwiegend positiven Textpassagen wohl nicht übersehen haben. Die Maus leistet sich nämlich keinerlei gravierende Schwächen, und arbeitet dabei noch ausgesprochen gut. Besonders herausstechend sind zum einen der hervorragende Technik, im Speziellen der Laser-Sensor, welcher zudem noch viele Anpassungsmöglichkeiten (zum Beispiel: TCU, DCU) im Treiber genießt, und zum anderen die überzeugende Software, die eine Unzahl an Konfigurierungsmöglichkeiten beinhaltet. Dazu gehört unter anderem neben EasyShift[+] auch die akustische Ansage bei der Umstellung diverser Optionen.
Nötig sind Features wie das Gewichtefach an der Unterseite oder die Leuchtstreifen an der Seite nicht wirklich, dennoch ist letzteres als gelungenes optisches Gimmick anzusehen, das schon die Ur-Kone charakterisierte.

Doch rechtfertigt dies den recht hohen Preis von über 66 Euro exklusive Versand? Diese Frage hat jeder für sich selbst zu beantworten, meine Antwort lautet: ja! Eine Reihe von Innovationen und das schon angesprochene mehr als gelungene Gesamtpaket verhelfen der Kone[+] meiner Meinung nach zu einer der besten Gaming-Mäusen auf dem Markt.

*Pro*
+ Form (griffig & bequem für Rechtshänder)
+ Design
+ Technik (1000 Hertz Datenübertragung, Präzision, TCU, DCU)
+ EasyShift[+]
+ Vorbildlicher Treiber
+ Integrierter Speicher (576kb)
+ Gleitverhalten & -lautstärke
+ Sound-Feedback

*Contra*
- Preis
- empfindliche Soft-Touch-Oberfläche
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*9. Weiterführende Links*

ROCCAT Homepage
Mehr Informationen über die ROCCAT Kone[+]
Die Kone[+] im Preisvergleich


Weitere Reviews & Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## 4Kerner (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Der Test ist nun online, deshalb wünsch ich euch viel Spaß beim Lesen.
Konstruktive Kritik, Ergänzungen und Anregungen sind wie immer gern gesehen!


----------



## kruemelgirl (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Respekt, ein sehr gelungender Bericht.

Ich bin noch mit dem vorgänger der Kone [+] unterwegs und bin von den Roccat Produkten durchaus sehr angetan.

Der Preis ist allerdings doch schon recht hoch, für meinen Geschmack............

Aber so lange mein kleiner Nager noch mitmacht, passt das schon


----------



## STSLeon (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Sehr schöner Test! Die Maus gefällt mir gut, auch wenn es meine Ur-Kone hoffentlich noch lange ihre Pflicht erfüllt. Was mir an der Max weniger gefällt ist das geänderte Gewichtssystem. Das fand ich bei der Kone klasse. Gewicht raussuchen, reinklippen und fertig. Allerdings passen Einzelgewichte wohl besser zum Slogan


----------



## Hendrix !!! (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Hallo, 

Sehr guter Bericht zwar ein bisschen viel lesen aber das liegt wohl dran das ich die Maus selber habe und sehr zufrieden bin, kleiner Kritikpunkt das mit den raus holen der gewichte, das heißt nicht,





			
				4Kerner schrieb:
			
		

> das Herausholen der Gewichtsstücke viel Geschick und eventuell ein Werkzeug benötigt


 sonder wen man Glück hat bekommt man keine Kratzer in der Maus.

Noch was zu den Treibern, von CD hat alles hin gehauen leider das mit dem neusten Treiber nicht musste erst die alten installiert, also alle nacheinander.

Noch mal, super guter ausführlich Bericht endlich weiß ich was die ganzen Einsteilmöglichkeiten bedeuten.


----------



## riotmilch (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Guter Bericht! 
Werde mir die Maus auch demnächst kaufen.

Möchte ich gleich mal auf das Thema verweisen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/130727-v-roccat-kone-neu-ovp.html#post2491432


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Hi, echt superguter Bericht. Bei mir ist die Maus heute angekommen. Sie liegt aber noch im Keller und ich darf sie erst an Weihnachten mein eigen nennen 
Der Preis stört mich eigentlich gar nicht. Es gibt teurere Mäuse. Und für die Qualität bin ich bereit solche Summen zu bezahlen.


----------



## Ryokage (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Hab den Review nur überflogen, aber gut geschrieben. Ich habe eine Kone der älteren Version. Ich bin zufrieden, gerade für große Hände ist die Kone perfekt. Auch so, sie ist ein rundum stimmiges Gerät das man gerne in die Hand nimmt.
Der Preis ist sicher nicht gerade gering, allerdings bekommt man ja auch was geboten und die Konkurrenz ist auch nicht grad billiger.


----------



## Dommerle (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Also da werde ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht doch so eine Maus brauche, auch wenn ich sie für sehr teuer halte.


----------



## alm0st (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Sehr schönes Review, gut geschrieben und sehr ausführlich. Absolut verdient auf der Main 
Wollte mir die Mouse so oder so zulegen - das Review hat mich jetzt aber letztendlich dazu gebracht, endlich die Bestellung abzuschicken


----------



## Asdener (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Schönes Review

Habe aber schon ne ROCCAT Kova und bin sehr zufrieden damit...


----------



## Zerebo (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Sehr schöner Test.
Ich find die Maus super,nur 2 Sachen sind nicht so toll.
1. Will man die Gewichte wieder raus holen muss man die Maus verprügeln,oder die Gewichte leiden extrem.
2. Das Logo auf der Maus löst sich bereits auf.


----------



## LosUltimos (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Sehr schönes Review.
Da kommt man ja in versuchung die Maus sich zukaufen.


----------



## Kuppy (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Also erstmal Kompliment für die Review..

Was mich nun aber mal intressieren würde wäre, was die wesentlichen Unterschiede zur Kone sind?

Und ob das jemand bestätigen kann :/


> Das Logo auf der Maus löst sich bereits auf.


----------



## Loaded (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Na dann hoffe ich mal das die wirklich besser ist als ihre Vorgänger.
Ich habe die Kone Max (ROC-11-501), also der Refresh der Kone (ROC-11-500), bei der das Mausrad und die Verpackung überholt wurde.

Und ich muss sagen die ist ihr Geld überhaupt nicht wert. 
Das Mausrad ist zwar bis jetzt noch funktionstüchtig aber es ist einfach zu "schwammig". Keine gute Rasterfunktion und auch irgendwie billig gelagert. Das Kabel (Ummantelung) besteht aus einer Art Gummi, dass dadurch gern mal irgendwo hängen bleibt (z.b. Tischkante). 

Ich hab noch mehrer kleine Kritikpunkte die ich aber hier nicht  kundtun will. 
Also die Maus ist ihr Geld nicht wert und ich hoffe das es die neue, hier vorgestellte, besser macht.


----------



## 4Kerner (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Wow, da sind ja einige Antworten zusammengekommen. Es freut mich wieder mal sehr so viel Feedback zu bekommen, danke dafür! 

@ STSLeon: Das Gewichtsystem wurde tatsächlich ein wenig verschlimmbessert. Zum Glück ist dieses Feature für die meisten (so auch für mich) ziemlich nebensächlich.

@ Hendrix !!!: Als ich den neusten Treiber aufgespielt habe, hat alles auf Anhieb geklappt. Keine Ahung wieso du nacheinander installieren musstest.

@ Zerebo:
1. Ja, das Rausholen der Gewichtsstücke ist ziemlich schwierig. Kleine Finger oder ein Werkzeug sind von Vorteil.





4Kerner schrieb:


> Dazu sei angemerkt, dass das Herausholen der Gewichtsstücke viel Geschick und eventuell ein Werkzeug benötigt, da diese in ihrer Kuhle sehr fest geklemmt werden.


2. Das werde ich wohl erst in einigen Wochen bestätigen oder negieren können.

@ Kuppy: Die wesentlichen Unterschiede sind die Tasten, die Sensorik und ganz besonders das Mausrad. Dieses scheint wirklich gar nichts mehr mit den beiden Vorgängern gemein zu haben.

@ Loaded: Wie oben beschrieben, wurde das Mausrad nicht nur generalüberholt (verstärkt), sondern komplett ausgetauscht. Die Rasterung ist nun sehr markant, sowohl klanglich als auch vom Gefühl her. Hängenbleibende Ummantelungen des Mauskabels kann ich bei der Kone[+] nicht bestätigen. Hier kenn ich aber deine Arbeitsumgebung nicht


----------



## STSLeon (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Die Rasterung des Mausrads klingt extrem gut. Ich brauche und will einen spürbaren Widerstand, die aktuellen Logitechmausräder gehen meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. 

@ 4Kerner: Schaltet die LED Beleuchtung eigentlich richtig ab? Bei Ur-Modell muss man immer den Rechner mit vom Strom nehmen, damit die LEDs nicht mehr leuchten. Wurde das geändert, oder ist das noch immer ein Problem?


----------



## 4Kerner (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

@ STSLeon: Wenn ich Zeit finde, wollte ich sowieso noch ein Video nachreichen (zur Tastenlautstärke, Beleuchtungseffekte). Vielleicht kannst du dir dann selbst ein Urteil bilden. 

Wenn der Rechner in den StandBy- oder ausgeschalteten Zustand versetzt wird, hören die LEDs auf zu leuchten. Scheint also behoben worden zu sein.


----------



## ChevChelios (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Lege Euch hier mal den Bericht aus dem Forum vor

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/126178-roccat-kone-und-taito-vertragen-sich-nicht.html

Dazu meine Ansicht zu dem Gedöns. Im übrigen habe ich jetzt schon die vierte! Bei der ersten hat sich das Logo nach zwei Wochen abgelöst und die mittlerer Taste hat rum geeiert. Bei der zweiten hatte das Mausrad viel zu viel Spiel bei der dritten war der Laser im Arsch und die vierte spackt jetzt auch auf einem 4HD rum! Also mit Qualität und besonders Qualitätskontrolle hat das wenig zu tun!

*



			Hatte das Razer Goliathus und das hat mit meiner g500 eigebtlich gut gefuntz! Seit dem ich die Kone + habe, hatte ich immer irgendwie das Gefühl es hakelt und spackt rum, was das Bild von tolga9009 absolut bestägt und genau meinen Gedankengang verbildlicht.

Also habe ich mir das Steel Series 4HD geholt. Im ersten Moment einfach genial. Dann wollte ich TCu einstellen und plötzlich lief das Teil kein Stück mehr! Treiber zurückgesetzt, TCU off gelassen und dann ging es! Und heute? Fängt sie einfach an rumzuspacken und läuft nur noch ganz komisch und reagiert nicht mehr auf dem Pad.

Neuster Treiber ist drauf, aber es hilft alles nix. Ich dachte mir ich gebe ROCCAT mal eine Chance, weil ich bisher nur Logitech hatte aber so ein Theater und Gemurkse hatte ich mit einer Logitech noch nie! Dazu kommt. dass viele behaupten der Laser wäre auch kein anderer als bei Logitech. Dem widerspreche ich gang klar. Meine G500 läuft flüssiger und das beweist auch das o.g. Foto eindeutig!

Die Maus liegt mir super, fühlt sich gut an aber die ganze Technik die da reingepackt wurde ist einfach zu viel und täuscht auch nicht über diese Fehler hinweg und das ist nunmal das wichtigste an einer Maus. Mieser Laser und schon wird ein sogenanntes "TOP PRODUKT" ganz schnell nur noch Mittelmaß. Was bringen TCU, DCU, color shift profile bla bla wenn die Maus nicht das tut was sie soll! Dazu kommt das Gewichtsmanagement ist einfach fuern A..... Selbst Logitech hat das bei den ersten Mäusen mit Gewichten besser gelöst! Es wären mir 10 Dinge auf Anhieb eingefallen, wie man das bessser lösen kann!

Ich bin also mehr als enttäuscht von dem Teil. Nur wegen einer Maus kauf ich mir keine 5 Mauspads. Dann hat sie eben Pech gehabt und fliegt wieder raus!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## Ryokage (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Mhmm, meine alte Kone läuft auch auf dem Taito und das perfekt und ohne Aussetzer.
Und die Aussage aus dem anderen Thread das die Roccat Pads schlecht sind, kann ich mal gar nicht nachvollziehen ,nen Kumpel hat nen Sense und ist auch sehr zufrieden (in Verbindung mit einer Logitech Maus) und mein Taito müsste man mir auch aus meinen toten kalten Händen reißen bevor ich es hergebe.

Ich kann deshalb auch das ganze Gemeckere über die schlechte Qualität von Roccat nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

@Threadsteller:

Dein titel ist etwas irreführend. Roccat Kone[+] und danach solltest du ein - einfügen, denn es sieht erst so aus, wie die Roccat Kone Max bzw eine Max Version der Roccat Kone.

@ChevChelios

Was du da zitiert hast zeigt schön, dass du keine ahnung von Technik hast. Natürlich kann es der gleiche Laser wie bei Logitech sein. Die Auswertung  ist da das entscheidende.


----------



## ChevChelios (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Aha habe ich nicht na dann wenn Du das weisst
Is auch wurscht dann ist halt die Auswertung schlechter, was weiss ich. Interessiert mich aber auch nicht, weil ich 70€ dafür hinlege und dafür ein Top Produkt erwarte und das ist sie einfach nicht!

@Ryokage: Ist ja schön das es bei Dir läuft. Daher kannst Du Dir aber auch kein Urteil über das Gemecker und die schlechte Qualität machen. Hast halt Glück gehabt. Und wenn Du meinen Beitarg lesen würdest, dann würdest auch merken das die Kritik wohl berechtigt ist!

Edit: Wie im Thread schon besprochen wurde ja der Fehler anhand eines neuen Treibers gelöst! Ich sage aber das mag oft im ersten Moment sein, danach macht Sie aber wieder Theater. Sonst hätte ich wohl kaum meine 4. und die spakt jetzt schon wieder rum! Habe mir extra ein steel series 4HD geholt, weil es etwas größer ist und den Schweiss nicht so aufnimmt wie ein Stoffpad. Aber klar es liegt am Pad 

Dazu kommt das Mitglied tolga der ein Bild von seinem Grafiktablett hochgeladen hat. Das schaut Dir mal an, dann weisst bescheid!


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Der Laser ist der gleiche wie bei Xai, G500, G700. Würde mir das Ding trotzdem nicht kaufen. Ein Clanmate hat die. Da haben wir uns letztens noch im TS drüber lustig gemacht das die Maus quatscht wenn man die DPI wechselt. Vielleicht bringt Roccat demnächst die Kone+ Flame Edition raus für Langänger.


----------



## Ska1i (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Sehr schöner Review! Habe vor kurzem noch meine/die erste Kone gegen die G500 getauscht, weil mir das Mausrad auf dauer auf die Nerven ging... Wenn die neue nicht so teuer wäre, hätte ich diese der G500 vorgezogen.


----------



## Khufu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] ROCCAT Kone[+] Max Costumization Gaming Mouse*

Sehr schönes Review, hab noch eine Kone der allerersten Generation, Nummer zwei übrigens, die erste hatte laut Roccat nen Hardwaredefekt. Im großen und ganzen bin ich mit ihr zufrieden, allerdings hatte ich Probleme mit den gewichten, das hat ein winziges Stück Doppelseitigen Klebebandes super gelöst^^

Hatte auch nen Sense dazu bestellt, das sehr schnell im Müll gelandet ist, Sorry Roccat, das war nen griff ins Klo, nie wieder.

Alles in allem bin ich mit meinem Nager zufrieden, und solange die lebt behalte ich die auch, aber meine nächste Maus wird ne Ratte^^


----------



## 4Kerner (5. Januar 2011)

@ BigBubby: Hast Recht, Überschrift hab ich angepasst. 

Update: In der Contra-Liste hab ich die sehr angenehme aber empfindliche Soft-Touch-Oberfläche aufgeführt. Anhand von Erfahrungen anderer und durch einige kleiner Macken an meiner Maus hab mich dazu entschieden, es zu ergänzen.


----------



## smithan (14. Januar 2011)

Heya,
also ich muss bei den Roccat Mäusen echt das große Pech haben.
Ich habe nun inzwischen die dritte Roccat, die nach wenigen Tagen/Wochen den Geist aufgab!
Bei der ersten war es das Mausrad Problem wie bei so vielen anderen Leuten.
Bei der zweiten streikte nach nicht all zu langer Zeit dann der Laser.
Tjo und nu wollt ich Roccat nochmal ne chance geben und es mit dem Nachfolger versuchen.
Ja, eine echt tolle Maus die +, wenn das Mausrad nicht scho nach einer Woche(Dejavu) platt gewesen wäre.
Der Sensor spinnte ebenfalls nach ca einer Woche rum.
Ich hab da wohl ausschliesslich die Montags Modelle erwischt ;D


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2011)

Ich selber hatte 2 x Ur Roccat, beide allerdings in der " Broken-Mausrad-Edition ". Von daher tue ich mich schwer mit einem3. Versuch, auch würde mich das Ablösen vom Logo  abschrecken was bei Logitech ja wohl der Standard ist. Trotzdem ein guter Bericht


----------



## Kuppy (15. Januar 2011)

Hi, sag mal klappt bei Euch die die Tracking Control Unit (TCU) Konfiguratuion?

Bei mir startet er - und ich beweg die Maus wirklich nicht - dann beendet er "erfolgreich".
Jedoch sieht man auf dem Bild nebenan nur weiß und der Mauszeiger lässt sich null bewegen.

Muss ich da davor noch i-was machen oder so? 
MfG


----------



## Bagster (15. Januar 2011)

Habe die Kone[+] seit Release (September vorbestellt) und kann nur sagen, dass ich Sie nicht mehr missen möchte! Von der Technik her, Verarbeitung und Treiber super und das Sie eine
 Was erzählt finde ich auch ok.......so muss man seinen Blick nicht vom Bildschirm abwenden! Aber ich fi de, Geschmäcker sind verschieden und soll sich jeder das holen was er mag!!! Klar gerade billig isse nicht, aber ich kenne andere Marken, die fast genauso "günstig" sind, dabei aber nicht solche umfangreichen Funktionen bieten........Razer z.B......

LG


----------



## zyntex (17. Januar 2011)

Welches Mousepad würde sich denn zur Kone + eigenen ?
Schanke zur Zeit zwischen der und der G500, tendiere aber zu Rccat (will denen mal ne Chance geben  ).


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

Also die Kone[+] ist echt eine gute Maus.
Hab sie grade hier, und ich finde echt nichts negatives an ihr


----------



## T_-_K (8. März 2011)

NebuLa schrieb:


> Also die Kone[+] ist echt eine gute Maus.
> Hab sie grade hier, und ich finde echt nichts negatives an ihr


 
Da muß ich ergänzen das bisher ALLE meine Roccat Mäuse DEFEKTE NACH KURZER BENUTZUNGSDAUER aufwiesen, bei der 1. version linke maustaste defekt (doppelklick); bei der 2ten (Kone Max) auch; danach eine roccat [+] (mausrad defekt hüpft zeilen mal vor mal zurück) und seid 3 moanten wieder eine kone [+] und wieder mausrad defekt

Also irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen ale Mäuse waren von unterschiedlichen Händlern, und immer der selbe mmurks?
komisch
ich habe deswegen mal den support konfrontiert, nun mal schauen ob sich noch eine chanche für roccat ergibt sonst muß ich wohl oder übel wechseln.....


----------



## NebuLa (8. März 2011)

T_-_K schrieb:


> Da muß ich ergänzen das bisher ALLE meine Roccat Mäuse DEFEKTE NACH KURZER BENUTZUNGSDAUER aufwiesen, bei der 1. version linke maustaste defekt (doppelklick); bei der 2ten (Kone Max) auch; danach eine roccat [+] (mausrad defekt hüpft zeilen mal vor mal zurück) und seid 3 moanten wieder eine kone [+] und wieder mausrad defekt
> 
> Also irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen ale Mäuse waren von unterschiedlichen Händlern, und immer der selbe mmurks?
> komisch
> ich habe deswegen mal den support konfrontiert, nun mal schauen ob sich noch eine chanche für roccat ergibt sonst muß ich wohl oder übel wechseln.....


 
Hmmm komisch... Hab bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt, und ich hab die Maus schon seit Release...


----------



## Goner (13. März 2011)

Kann sie auch nur wärmstens empfehlen....der Preis schreckte mich anfangs ein wenig ab, aber naja....hab sie jetzt schon knapp 2 1/2 Monate und keine Probleme....


----------



## Oliver-Genesis (19. Mai 2012)

Hab auch das Problem mit dem Mausrad (hüpft eine Zeile zurück).
Meine Maus war 5 Monate alt und ich hatte schon die neue Revision ROC-11-801.


----------

